# Collard Greens



## Nicholas Mosher (Oct 13, 2006)

Looking for a good recipe that will accompany fried chicken and mashed potatoes.

So how do you guys prepare them?
I'd really appreciate the help - don't have many resources on this one!


----------



## FraidKnot (Oct 13, 2006)

Heck, they aren't difficult.  Do you cook spinach? (well, at least before the eColi thing out in So Cal?)  Just boil them.  But keep in mind you have to wash them really well and cut out the tough stems.  Cut them down to just the leaves.  I add a little vinegar and chopped garlic.  Personally I prefer turnip greens, they aren't as bitter as collards.

Fraidy


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 13, 2006)

You have to wash them REALLY well, just to drive that home. Our son makes the best collards I have ever tasted in my life.  Simmered a LONG time (and they do smell up the house). He adds some balsamic vinegar and some country ham (or bacon).  He cooks the leaves fairly "whole" and then cuts them up before serving, after cooking. The pot likker is as good as the greens.
Frozen aren't bad--need more cooking.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 13, 2006)

I just cook them to death with bacon, onion, chix broth and a touch of vinegar, s and p. Simmer for at least an hour -- usually more.

IMO they aren't the least bit bitter...  ????


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 13, 2006)

big greens require the longer cook above, but I've been finding young collards and other greens in stores regularly.  

Pull the leaves off the stem (both sides) THe center stem is ineddible.

wash the leaves and blanche them in boiling salted water...couple minutes...southerners call this wilting the greens.

drain, roll and slice the greens into strips

cook simmer with onion, garlic & bacon ham hock sausage smoked turkey...whatever,  broth touch of white wine or vinegar, hot sauce,  test for doneness after 20 min. young ones will be ready quickly.

Mustard greens work the same way, as does kale

Turnip and beet greens and chard are tenderer...and take less cooking.  chard like spinach can be pan sauteed from the start (as can young beet greens)

all of these greens are wonderful. and fiull of calcium and vitamins.
 save left over cooking liquid: use in broth stocks and soups.  don't ppour out the minerals and vitamins...this is pot liquor...and a good dip for your corn bread!
made mustard greens last night alongside pork tenderloin.  fine food!


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome guys, I will be using these techniques for sure this weekend.
Have to go to work, but - if possible, could you guys include any measurements or ratios.  Such as how much vinegar to liquid, ham hock to liquid, etc.  Should the greens be swimming in 2gal of water, or just enough to cover?  I've never really cooked collard/kale before in liquid.  Whenever I cook spinach I do the pan-wilting deal in some garlic-oil, so this process is a new one.  Assume I'm a ten year old. 

People say it smells when you cook them.  Doing some reading, I see that Collards are one of the original members of the cabbage family.  I love the smell of cabbage quarters cooking away in boiled dinners (some people _do not!_  ), so I'm curious if this odor is one of the same or something I wil have to discover for myself.   I belive it's a sulfur-type odor released by cabbage.

Anyhoo, this is much appreciated!


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 13, 2006)

never had a smell problem.
if you blanche them, use a lot of salted boiling water...4 qts
the greens wilt down a lot. 1 "bunch" ,whatever supermarkets sell, feeds about 2 people.
once wilted and cut, I put about 2 slices of bacon cut as "lardon" 1/2 inch strips sauteed but not fully crispy
1/3 to 1/2 cup broth (or liquids) for each bunch

a "mess of greens" is several types all done together ... collards and mustard first, then add the turnip, then the chard and beet etc...

so if cooking a whole potful, you are making a broth from onion smoked pork product greens etc. and it's going to get used.

but you can cook a portion for 4 in 1 can of broth (about 2 cups)

you can also cut up turnips to go in the pot too. 

see what works for you and enjoy!
remember to taste as you season with salt ans pepper.  Some ham is salty some is bland etc.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm pretty random about what I do but here's a general idea:

I chop up bacon (as much as you want, I probably use 4 slices per bunch collards)) and sautee it until crisp and fat is rendered, then I sautee a med. onion diced in the drippings. I deglaze with maybe a cup of water or chix broth (in reality I use water and then add some Minor's) then add the chopped collards and cook down. When they have given up most of their own liquid to the cause, I add some more water/broth (maybe 2 cups) and about 1-2T of red wine vinegar (balsamic is too sweet for the taste I am looking for). Then I cook them covered for a long time. 

If you want to serve the likker (I don't) , use more liquid.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks a bunch.

Stopped at the store this morning and grabbed some collards and a 3-pk of smoked ham hocks that was on sale.

Probably won't get around to it until tomorrow.  Put 17hrs in at work...


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 14, 2006)

A mess of greens could be mixed I suppose but we usually just use it to denote "greens".
Only one ham hock per pot.
Not an overly amount of balsamic if that is one you are asking about. DS takes the greens out when finally done and concentrates the pot likker until it is almost syrupy. I think a bit of sugar is good in there too.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, they came out great!  They actually reminded me a great deal of the flavor in a New England Boiled Dinner.  Growing up I ate smoked shoulder, roots and cabbage simmered for a long time on teh stove in a big ole' pot.

The ham hock had almost the same flavor as smoked shoulder, and the collards rsembeled the cabbage in flavor (with just a hint of tang, and different texture).

De-ribbed a bunch of greens, rolled them, and cut 'em into strips followed by a cross-cut into pieces.  Then I filled my sink with cold water, swashed the green around, then let them float in the water for about 15min.  I used my salad spinner to remove the better part of the wter that clinged to them.  I did see some junk on the bottom of the sink, so I'm glad I washed them well.

I started with a smoked ham hock and 2-C of chicken stock in a 3qt saucier.  I simmered it for about 15min to get the smokiness into the broth, then I added a teaspoon of sugar.  Added the greens (about 1/2lb of trimmed/washed leaves) and cooked them (covered) at a bare simmer for 45min.  I only opened the pan once to stir/fold them over.  I finished them by adding a teaspoon or so white wine vinegar to the broth and stirring them.

Before plating I put them in a cheesecloth over a bowl just to drain a bit of the broth that would otheriwse run over the plate.  Very very tasty, especially with the mashed taters, fried chicken, and gravy I served 'em with.  Some people say they eat the "meat" on the hock.  Well, I must have had a pig that was pretty lazy because I found about one 1/4oz strip of meat.  The rest was bone, connective tissue, and fat.  I tried drinking some of the "likka".  While I think it would make an excellent sauce base, I don't think you'll see me downing mugs of it anytime soon... 

Interesting enough, I let the pan sit overnight and the "likker" gelled up solid between the stock I used and all the collagen melting out from the hock.  Likka Jello.  That would be an interesting dish for an upscale southern restaurant.  Reduce it a bit more, filter it, let it firm up, and serve it with chicken confit... 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 18, 2006)

sounds like ya done it up good!


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Oct 18, 2006)

This was the first time I've ever prepared these, so thanks guys!  It's nice to have a reference like this place to start from and get ideas.


----------

